# Potash



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.agweb.com/article/potash-supplier-group-will-only-sign-china-contracts-for-2016-blmg/


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

the link didn't work

Shelia


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nope, me neither


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Nope didn't see a thing.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Was this it?

http://www.agweb.com/article/potash-supplier-group-will-only-sign-china-contracts-for-2016-blmg/


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Tim/South said:


> Was this it?
> 
> http://www.agweb.com/article/potash-supplier-group-will-only-sign-china-contracts-for-2016-blmg/


It appears to be the same link. His has an extra "m/" at the posterior. Maybe a mod or OP can fix it.

73, Mark


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

glasswrongsize said:


> It appears to be the same link. His has an extra "m/" at the posterior. Maybe a mod or OP can fix it.
> 
> 73, Mark


Fixed


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

My soil is actually borderline too high in K but that said, I don't like the precident this sort of dealing lays for any nutrient in the future.

Three 44s


----------

